# مساعدة ضرورية في دائرة كهربائية بسيطة



## جــ احزان ــبل (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

يعطيكم العافية 
المشروع تصميم دائرة كهربائية للتحكم في مضخة مياة 
يوجد برميلين مياة واحد سفلي واخر علوي 
ويجد مضخة 1/2 حصان 
يوجد بالبرميل العلوي سنسور علوي وسنسور سفلي 
وبالبرميل السفلي سنسور سفلي 
عند افراغ البرميل العلوي ستعمل المضخة حتى امتلاء البرميل العلوي 
او انتهاء المياة من البرميل السفلي 
اريد دائرة كهربائية توضح التوصيل بين المضخة والمصدر الكهربائي وال3 سنسورات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
طلب عااجل ...


----------



## زرقة السماء (16 يوليو 2011)

و عليكم السلام 

هنالك اكثر من فكرة لعمل دائرة كهربائية كهذه أعطنا محاولاتك و سنحاول مناقشتها و الإكمال عليها إن شاء الله


----------



## جــ احزان ــبل (20 يوليو 2011)

يعطيكي العافية اختي 
يمكنك استخدام الريلي 
بانتظار المساعدة


----------



## hero_o_2006 (24 يوليو 2011)

انت كده برضه موضحتش محاولاتك 
يعني انت وصلت لفين ولا العمليه صعبة شويتيين ؟؟


----------



## زرقة السماء (24 يوليو 2011)

مرحبا هذه الدائرة تختصر الكثير مع حذف السنسر الثالث و اذا كنت تريده فبامكاننا اضافته.

هذا التوصيل مبدئي و بامكانك استخدام الميكروكنترولر في التحكم و برمجتها ستكون سهلة جدا، أما اذا كنت تريد ان تستخدم الرلي فبالامكان استخدامة و لا اتوقع ان العملية ستكون معقدة جدا.







بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## ABU-NOUR (24 يوليو 2011)

C:\Documents and Settings\ahmad\Desktop\New Folder


----------



## ياسر الشعار (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أعتقد أن هذا مشروع صغير في مادة تأخذها حاليا ، وكل ما تريده أن نعمل لك الدائرة و بدون أي محاولة منك
أخي الكريم أعتقد أنك تستطيع المحاولة دون اللجوء إلى هنا لترى المهندسين يفعلون لك هذا ، ثم تقدمه جاهزا 
أخي الكريم غدا ستصبح مهندسا و لن تصبح إذا ما حاولت 
أتمنى أن تحاول يا أخي 
1- إستخدم برمجة PLC على Ladder Diagram 
2- ما نوع السنسور الذي تستخدمه وكم يتحمل تيار و كم يتحمل فولتية ؟ هذا سؤال مهم لك
3- إذا أردت إستخدام المايكروكنتروللر فستحتاج أمور أخرى مثل نوع البرمجة و نوع التوصيل و أيضا تحليل الدائرة 
4- إذا أردت إستخدام الريلهات و التايمر فأعتقد أنك ستحتاج Opto Electronic
5- إذا أردت إستخدام PLC فهي الطريقة السهلة و الأوضح ، كل ما عليك أن ترسم Ladder Diagram
أتمنى أن لا تغضب مني فهذه لمصلحتك أولا 
مع السلامة


----------



## ياسر الشعار (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أعتقد أن هذا مشروع صغير في مادة تأخذها حاليا ، وكل ما تريده أن نعمل لك الدائرة و بدون أي محاولة منك
أخي الكريم أعتقد أنك تستطيع المحاولة دون اللجوء إلى هنا لترى المهندسين يفعلون لك هذا ، ثم تقدمه جاهزا 
أخي الكريم غدا ستصبح مهندسا و لن تصبح إذا ما حاولت 
أتمنى أن تحاول يا أخي 
1- إستخدم برمجة PLC على Ladder Diagram 
2- ما نوع السنسور الذي تستخدمه وكم يتحمل تيار و كم يتحمل فولتية ؟ هذا سؤال مهم لك
3- إذا أردت إستخدام المايكروكنتروللر فستحتاج أمور أخرى مثل نوع البرمجة و نوع التوصيل و أيضا تحليل الدائرة 
4- إذا أردت إستخدام الريلهات و التايمر فأعتقد أنك ستحتاج Opto Electronic
5- إذا أردت إستخدام PLC فهي الطريقة السهلة و الأوضح ، كل ما عليك أن ترسم Ladder Diagram
أتمنى أن لا تغضب مني فهذه لمصلحتك أولا 
مع السلامة


----------



## ياسر الشعار (25 يوليو 2011)

والله نشوف عجائب 
يعني الواحد لما يعطيه الدكتور أو المهندس وظيفة يعملها بالبيت 
يأتي و يرمي هذه الوظيفة في هذا الملتقى ليحل له المهندسين هذه الوظيفة ليسلمها جاهزة 
ولا يهتم يرمي هذا الموضوع في كل المنتديات 
و إذا لم تأتيه الإجابة خلال يوم
ترك الرسالة وغادر ولم يعد و كأنه لم يحدث شي
لذلك أرجو من الإدارة تتبع الرسائل و عمل نظام للرسائل


----------



## ABU-NOUR (25 يوليو 2011)

أخي العزيز جــ احزان ــبل يجب عليك مايلي:
- بداية تحديد نوع المجسات المستخدمة في عملية level detection 
بما أنك لم تحدد فلنفترض استخدام capacitive transducer (قمت بإرفاق Data sheet )
و بالعودة إلى data sheet تجد أن المجس يمكن استخدامه في عملية switching إما NO أو NC .
في هذه الدائرة ستحتاج إلى 3 مجسات
سوف نستخدم CONTACTOR عدد 2 في عملة التحكم كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة :


----------



## ABU-NOUR (25 يوليو 2011)

هذا النوع من دوائر التحكم بسيط و لا يحتاج لاستخدام PLC أو MicroController


----------



## ياسر الشعار (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
هذه الدائرة بسيطة جدا جدا جدا و يمكن بعطوها لسنة أولى في الجامعة
أخي الكريم أنا سألته عن نوع السنسور الذي يريد إستخدامه و حتى لو كان من capacative sensor
هذا النوع من السنسور تستطيع أن يعطيك 1 أو 0 و لكن إنتبه feedback لذلك أخي الكريم لا نستطيع توصيل هذا السنسور مباشرة بهذه الطريقة المرسومة لديك 
و أيضا لقد رسمت دائرة ladder diagram إذا انت إستخدمت PLC 

بالنسبة لدائرته فهي بسيطة كل مافي الأمر 
لدينا ثلاثة حساسات و نريد تشغيل المضخة عندما يتفرغ اللبرميل العلوي 

فإليك الحل البسيط 

1. دائرة البور Power Circuit 

هي عبارة عن ماتور كهربائي يحرك المضخة له إتجاه واحد وهو من نوع three Phase IM
موصل معه كونتاكتور التشغيل فقط و ليكن K1

إضافة: تستطيع إضافة دائرة الواي دلتا لهذا الماتور 

2. دائرة التحكم Control Circuit 

بكل بساطة هو رينق واحد لا غير لا إضافة و لا زيادة 

فليكن 
الحساس العلوي للخزان العلوي يساوي S1
الحساس السفلي للخزان العلوي يساوي S2
الحساس السفلي للخزان السفلي يساوي S3

الآن 

تريد تشغيل المضخة عندما يتفرغ الخزان العلوي وهذا يعني إذا أصبح S2 مشتغلا Activated 
و أيضا لا تستطيع أن تشغل المضخة و الخزان السفلي فارغ و هذا يعني أن S3 مشتغلا Activated 
وتريد أيضا إيقاف المضخة إذا إمتلئ الخزان العلوي و هذا يعني أن S1 توقف Deactivated 

الآن وبكل بساطة إذا شغلنا الكونتاكتور سنشغل المضخة و العكس بالعكس 

توصل دائرة التحكم ب normally close لــ S3 و And و normally open لـــ S1 أو OR أو normally open لــــــــــ S2

(S3 And (S1 OR S2 إلى الكونتاكتور K1

إذا كان البرميل السفلي فارغ فمن المستحيل أن تعمل المضخة و لكن إذا كان فيه ماء فالشرط الثاني أن يفترغ البرميل العلوي فإذا أصبح فارغا البرميل العلوي ولدينا ماء في البرميل السفلي فستعمل المضخة و لن تتوقف إلا بشرطين 
الأول إذا إمتلئ الخزان العلوي أو أصبح الخزان السفلي فارغا 




ملاحظة مهمة جدا : في حالة التوصيل بين High Voltage و Low voltage تحتاج إلى opto أو ريليهات


----------

